# Trying To Paste Picture.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

watchfobkey by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Well following instructions I've had let's hope I have cracked picture posting.

This is a pocket watch key fob, silver plated I bought on ebay.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

watch chain silver by velocipede228822, on Flickr

This is a silver plate pocket watch chain I had on ebay recently. Now I have cracked picture transferal I replace the previous URL with a photoe.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

watch smith by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Another small victorian fob.Silver with a 3 pence piece under glass, which I got on ebay and put on a chain of the watch I wear around the house.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well done Alan :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Alan, a chain as nice as that one deserves a nicer watch to go with it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad you cracked the picture posting, Alan! :thumbsup:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot a6cjn,it was easier than I thought thanks to you.



a6cjn said:


> Well done Alan :thumbsup:
> 
> Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree. But this is just for knocking about.As it happens, this watch has just stopped on me.I probably over wound it.But I do have some nice watches.I can post better pictures of them now.

I've sent for a book on watch repairing from amazon. Don't know if I'll be up to it, but it's worth trying.



Shangas said:


> Alan, a chain as nice as that one deserves a nicer watch to go with it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

watch silver by velocipede228822, on Flickr

A better picture of one of my stainless steel, silver tone watch and chain.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Watch dollar by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Here is my gold tone watch with a 1920 siver american half dollar fob.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

watch double albert by velocipede228822, on Flickr

This is my oldest watch. A key wind victorian silver watch with a double albert and fob and folding scissors.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

watch chain fine by velocipede228822, on Flickr

A fine silver chain had on ebay recently.

I'm off to an auction tomorrow so may if I'm lucky win a bid for some more fobs.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

AlanJohn said:


> I'm off to an auction tomorrow so may if I'm lucky win a bid for some more fobs.


Lucky you

I'm not allowed to go these days (at least not on me own) 

Can I suggest you keep an eye out for a compass fob - they are a sound investment and prices are steadily rising plus they're a bit of fun

Chris


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

AlanJohn said:


> watch double albert by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> 
> This is my oldest watch. A key wind victorian silver watch with a double albert and fob and folding scissors.


Ah lovely :thumbsup: the old Graves Express English Lever, no self respecting Pocket Watch collector should be without one!

The movement may look plain, but the poise and positioning of the balance c0ck and lever is spot on, as has been commented on by many "greats" of the watch world......


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Unfortunatly, I didn't win the bid on some fobs, on two watches. The bidding went too high. But the box with the fobs had a lot of stuff I didn't want, such as badges etc.so I wans'nt too disappointed.

I came home and won a bid on a very nice looking silver 1897 watch for the same price I had gone upto in the auction. So all's well that ends well.LOL.

I'll posty a picture when it arrives, now I know how to do it.



a6cjn said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to an auction tomorrow so may if I'm lucky win a bid for some more fobs.
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > watch double albert by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> ...


That's nice to know Harry.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

AlanJohn said:


> I agree. But this is just for knocking about.As it happens, this watch has just stopped on me.I probably over wound it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi - Nice collection but the term overwound should not be applied to mechanical watches. A watch cannot be overwound i would suggest a clean and oil might be sufficent. It might not be the best watch in the world but it is part of the history of P/Ws and well worth keeping in working condition.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A mechanical watch cannot be overwound. If it was, then you've broken it, probably beyond repair. And if you've done that, then it means you probably tried to wind it up with a spanner, because it takes a fair bit of force to break something like that.

What you've done is wound up the watch to the top, but the watch will not run. As Seismic says, this is because of a lack of lubrication. You need to send the watch to a watchmaker who can clean the watch and relubricate it. This will return the watch to normal function.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to an auction tomorrow so may if I'm lucky win a bid for some more fobs.
> ...


I will keep my eyes open for a compass fob fromnow on. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Seismic one said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. But this is just for knocking about.As it happens, this watch has just stopped on me.I probably over wound it.
> ...


Thnks for the tip. This watch seems to go if it is in my waistcoat pocket, but stops if I lay it down flat. Could that mean the ballance wheel is shot?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It could be, yes. It needs the attention of a watchmaker.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Trouble is it's a cheap watch and the price of repairing it,would probably be more than it's worth. I have been lookin up some writing on watch cleaning and oiling, so may try to do it myself.I've sent for a book on watch repair,I'm sure it will be tricky, But I'll have a go.


----------

